# Degu Illness



## lucpal (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,

A couple of weeks ago one of my degus acted very strangely. He became very wobbly and unbalanced on his feet so we thought he had maybe had a stroke. Fast forward a couple of hours and several calls to the vet and he was back to normal. However the past few days he seems quite quiet and a bit clingy, he is usually off doing his own thing but is always climbing me and seems quite clumsy. We have spoken to the vet but they are reluctant to see us as it will stress him out. He is only 2 years old. Does any have any ideas? Thank you in advance!


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

If he still isn't himself and you have concerns, I would call the vet again and insist that they give him a look over.


----------

